# Denied access in forum/contacting the site admin?



## cancam (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm having problems logging in to the forum with my existing username/password (I had to create a new username to post this). I've tried contacting the system administrator (using the email address found in the site's "contact" area) but so far haven't received any replies.

Is there another administrator for the forum I can contact?

Also, is there a way to "track" posts that I find interesting and see a list of those in a control panel or something similar?


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 24, 2012)

cancam said:


> Also, is there a way to "track" posts that I find interesting and see a list of those in a control panel or something similar?



Not to my knowledge (though a CR forum software updated is rumored for as long as the first 24-70ii rumor ) - when you have replied to a topic you can use "Show new replies to your posts" in the top right corner.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 24, 2012)

I checked the log, and see several undefined host errors. CR Guy will have to deal with that, since it involves some settings in the forum software and how it recognizes your server.

I'm not sure where he is right now, i haven't contacted him in a few days, and I'm going to be out of town and mostly away from the internet.

Just keep using the new user name until craig gets back and tries to fix it.

As far as the new software, quite a few hours were spend on testing it, and it looks like we will be keeping the present software and adding a add-in to put reputation back in for users. If it works, admins will be able to track abusers.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 24, 2012)

scalesusa said:


> As far as the new software, quite a few hours were spend on testing it, and it looks like we will be keeping the present software and adding a add-in to put reputation back in for users. If it works, admins will be able to track abusers.



Well, sorry to hear that because other board systems simply have more features, though another look & feel than CR. I was really looking forward to per-post ratings though because it would be much more useful than any general reputation for me, can you do an add-in for that?


----------

